# Navigate to contact using Voice Search



## raphytaffy (Jul 31, 2011)

Is it possible to navigate to a contact using a Voice Search command? I'd like an alternative to going through my contacts and clicking on the navigate button, or likewise, going to maps and searching for my contact.


----------



## raphytaffy (Jul 31, 2011)

Does the silence mean it isn't possible?


----------

